# Turning Corian



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I recently was given a box of Corian scraps and would like to try some turnings and any help would be appreciated. Can I use my HSS chisels or do I need carbide. How about polishing methods, and how to glue up blanks as the material is only 1/2" thick. I would be doing small projects like pens and bottlestoppers.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

DuPont only recommends, and warranties, the use of their solid surface adhesive. This is only available through certified dealers. I know of several installers that use 5 minuet epoxy for seams with success. They claim to have never had a call back. Not sure about laminating 2 pieces together with it though. If you can get your hands on the DuPont adhesive it will work. If not, I say try some epoxy. I am also not sure about the use of hss tools, I do know that carbide machines and cuts it like butter.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I've turned Corian using the same HSS gouges and skews that I use on wood. It turns fine, but I used a slower speed and made sure my tools were sharp to reduce heat build-up.

What did not work out so well was attempting to cut internal threads in a hole I'd drilled into it. The material separated along the glue line.

The other mistake I made was when I put a piece that I'd turned round and drilled into a collet chuck and tightened it up ... ooops, it sheared off. Apparently it's not as strong as (for example) acrylic acetate or ebonite (hardened rubber) which never did that to me.

I got the pieces of Corian from Cody (GMan2431) who uses it all the time. He can probably advise on what glues work.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

I have turned corian. Wear breathing protection and a face shield. Same tools work just as well as they do on wood. Wet sand the piece when done turning. Makes a great duck call. I think the material makes the calls louder.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I went to a coriander shop and was asking about using it. Never did get to it because Katrina hit but I was told.

Most woodworking tools will work fine

As mentioned wear breathing protection ( not a paper mask)

They glued to pieces together with super glue. Let it dry for 5 minutes then tried to separate them with a hammer hitting a piece of steel. It took quite a lot solid whacks to get them separated and much like wood glue the super glued area was stronger than the actual material.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I have made a lot of Corian "Knick-Knacks" from scraps, there's a jewelry box in my pics.
I used to get Cyanoacrylate from my woodwork supplier, actually "industrial size super-glue" for about $30 a pint (back then?)
It heats up Corian when bonding, (chemical reaction?) and is by far the easiest adhesive to store and use that I could find.
In any case it works well an is recommended by several other sources on a Google search.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

My turning resume is pretty limited when it comes to the stuff... I do however supervise a high volume solid surface operation and can give you a little advise. 

When it comes too any solid surface whether it's LG, Corian, Gibraltar, 909, etc., you will get chemical adhesions and mechanical adhesions. Many of the fancier counters you see are acrylic based and only a mechanical bond will hold those surfaces. A flatter and more solid color like all white can be chemically bonded with the adhesive since there is no variance. It basically depends if your material is a copolymer or an acrylic. 

I have seen some beautiful stuff made on a lathe from it and would advise sharp tools and respiration as previously stated. When dealing with this material it's the adhesive that will really screw you up, if some how you do get some take extreme care with it. I'd rather sand the stuff all day without a mask before I would breathe 2 seconds of that adhesive. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask. And before you super glue any together (I highly recommend against it) I will send you blanks cut to whatever size glued with the proper adhesive for the cost of shipping. 

Cody


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for your info Cody. The guy that gave me the scraps works for a Corian shop and will glue up blanks for me but the more I read about it I may stick to wood.


----------

